# B&S Strange problem



## big_d (Jun 18, 2008)

My mower recently quit. I was given a Scotts with a Briggs and Stratton Engine 121602-0121-E1 code 98052857 What it does is it will run if it has been sitting for a while. Then if you shut it off or it dies the engine seizes. You can't pull the starter rope. I took out the plug and it moves freely but I noticed the cylinder was full of gas. I cleaned it out and it started up. When I shut it off I heard a sound as if gas was being sucked into the cylinder. It was seized again and full of gas. Please Help Also if anyone has a PDF repair manual I would really appreciate it. Murray built the mower but no longer supports it. Thank You


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Carburetor is flooding, may need to be cleaned and rebuilt. You can also purchase a new carburetor pretty reasonable and just install if you don't want to mess with rebuilding.


----------



## big_d (Jun 18, 2008)

Replaced carb now it's blowing oil out the exhaust. Possibly broken rings?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

you don't have to much oil in it do you?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

big_d said:


> Replaced carb now it's blowing oil out the exhaust. Possibly broken rings?


Drain oil and refill to proper level with HD 30 motor oil, since the carburetor was flooding, there is a good possibility that there is gas mixed with the oil in the crankcase and is coming out the oil breather, check the air filter element and make sure it's not soaked with oil.


----------



## big_d (Jun 18, 2008)

I did change the oil I ran the engine for about 5 min. and the oil is dow to about half on the dipstick.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

add oil to proper level, run the engine for awhile as it could take several minutes for any oil that may have accumulated in the breather and exhaust system to burn out, after that the smoke should stop.


----------

